# RIMPAC Images



## tomahawk6 (20 Jul 2008)

HMAS SUCCESS leads the way as USS CHUNG HOON (center) and HMCS REGINA (right) fall in behind the Australian vessel during the extensive combined operations at sea during Exercise Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2008.





A Canadian Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat from the HMCS REGINA moves along side HMAS ANZAC to drop off a couple of Canadian sailors for the day cross decking between ships, as part of Exercise Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2008.





An Australian Sea King helicopter hovers above the HMCS REGINA as the HMAS ANZAC Boarding Team conduct a fast-rope insertion during boarding party training as part of Exercise Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2008.





HMAS ANZAC sailors chat with sailors from Canadian ship HMCS REGINA during a boarding party training day, part of Exercise Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2008.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jul 2008)

http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/20080716221846.aspx

Notice the differences? Anytime our ships conduct a missile firing (at least the ones I have been on) generally clear the upperdecks, _Lake Erie_ has a whole crowd on the flight deck.


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Jul 2008)

Yeah and those sideburns just won't cut it in the Canadian Military!


----------



## fire_guy686 (22 Jul 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Yeah and those sideburns just won't cut it in the Canadian Military!



I don't know about that. I've seen some guys with sideburns pretty close to that walking around on the tarmac here.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Jul 2008)

HMAS Waller fires new MK48 Mod7 CBASS which only the USN and Australia will use.
Video:
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=602985

Article:
http://www.minister.defence.gov.au/Fitzgibbontpl.cfm?CurrentId=8012

AUSTRALIAN SUBMARINE FIRST TO FIRE

NEW HEAVYWEIGHT TORPEDO

The Minister for Defence, the Hon. Joel Fitzgibbon MP, today congratulated the crew of the Australian submarine, HMAS Waller, for being the first submarine to successfully fire a new heavyweight torpedo that has been jointly developed by Australia and the United States (US).

The firing occurred during the Rim of the Pacific 2008 (RIMPAC 08) exercise, involving multiple navies off the coast of Hawaii between June and July.  This controlled exercise resulted in the planned sinking of a retired US warship.

“This represents the first new heavyweight torpedo warshot to be fired by either Navy.  Just as significant is the fact that the warshot torpedo was assembled in Australia,” Mr Fitzgibbon said.

The MK 48 Mod 7 Common Broadband Advanced Sonar System (CBASS) torpedo is the latest enhancement for the MK 48.

Considered the world’s premier submarine-launched torpedo, the MK 48 Mod 7 represents a superior capability against both surface ships and submarines with sonar enhancements that make the torpedo an effective weapon in shallow water and in a countermeasure environment.

The development of the CBASS torpedo has been achieved under an Armaments Cooperative Program between the United States Navy (USN) and the Royal Australian Navy (RAN).  This partnership has established common requirements, interfaces, configurations and maintenance standards enabling any Australian or US submarine to load torpedoes prepared by any Australian or US torpedo maintenance facility.

This submarine partnership has also led to co-development of a new replacement combat system, which is being progressively integrated into USN nuclear submarines and RAN diesel-electric submarines.

 This successful live fire exercise underscores the maturity of the joint torpedo and submarine combat system programs for the RAN and USN.

 “For Australia in particular, this exercise has been a successful demonstration of the ongoing capability of the Collins Class submarine,” Mr Fitzgibbon said.


----------



## aussiechangover (24 Jul 2008)

i've been lucky enough to participate in 2 RIMPAC ex's on subs have to say playing the bad guy is lots more fun, especially when your giving the yanks a hard time. just goes to show diesel boats can still put up a good fight

Dolphin 38


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (24 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/20080716221846.aspx
> 
> Notice the differences? Anytime our ships conduct a missile firing (at least the ones I have been on) generally clear the upperdecks, _Lake Erie_ has a whole crowd on the flight deck.



We used to allow a lot of goofers on Atha-B. That changed after a USN SM-2 had a premature detonation two ships ahead of us in a missilex, with significant topside damage.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Jul 2008)

A Co. 1PPCLI






http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?original=70344&site=combatcamera&catalog=photos


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Yeah and those sideburns just won't cut it in the Canadian Military!



We have a lot bigger problems than that. PS mine are longer.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2008)

RIMPAC web site with tons of pic's.BonHomme Richard section has 1PPCLI.

http://www.c3f.navy.mil/RIMPAC_2008/Images_JUL11_BHR_training.html


----------



## cameron (14 Aug 2008)

Just got a chance to look at this thread, nice pics.


----------

